# CM9 Apps Info : Stuck on Computing...



## R-D (Nov 7, 2011)

When I go into Settings > Device > Apps and open the APp Info for the majorty of my apps - the Total, App, Data, and Cache settings all stay stuck on "Computing..." and never actually show the size.

Has anyone seen this or have any suggestions to resolve? Im on A2 now but it has been like this since the first CM9 release.


----------



## R-D (Nov 7, 2011)

bump


----------



## nevertells (Oct 29, 2011)

R-D said:


> When I go into Settings > Device > Apps and open the APp Info for the majorty of my apps - the Total, App, Data, and Cache settings all stay stuck on "Computing..." and never actually show the size.
> 
> Has anyone seen this or have any suggestions to resolve? Im on A2 now but it has been like this since the first CM9 release.


On my TP, the path you describe does not exist. Explain in more detail what you are trying to do. What version of Android are you using? CM7, 9?


----------



## R-D (Nov 7, 2011)

nevertells said:


> On my TP, the path you describe does not exist. Explain in more detail what you are trying to do. What version of Android are you using? CM7, 9?


CM9 as it states in the subject line. It's the normal apps screen, if you cant find it I assume you have CM7 still?


----------



## nevertells (Oct 29, 2011)

R-D said:


> CM9 as it states in the subject line. It's the normal apps screen, if you cant find it I assume you have CM7 still?


No, I have CM9 A2 installed. I tried to follow your path and all I see is settings/apps, no settings/device/apps. Are you running this on a Touchpad?


----------



## R-D (Nov 7, 2011)

nevertells said:


> No, I have CM9 A2 installed. I tried to follow your path and all I see is settings/apps, no settings/device/apps. Are you running this on a Touchpad?


Uhhh, its the same screen, you dont push Device it is the heading above that section of the menu.







LOL


----------

